# quartering



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

i have a 2 y/o springer who hunts very well. great nose, maybe
too good of a nose. ranges a little too far at times. i have him whistle
trained to sit on one blast. he is rock solid with this, even when on a bird.
the problem is that i often hunt with guys who "hush" hunt (i'm not a firm believer in this) but i enjoy hunting with them. they don't want me to use the 
whistle, any suggestions on how to remedy this. maybe i am missing some
basic obediance. how do you guys keep the dog from ranging too far even when on a bird. any drills you use? thanks


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

crna,

I use the vibrate function of my e-collar for a "silent recall." When my labs feel this they know they are ranging too far and come back my way.

If you don't use an e-collar, maybe you go back to training on a check cord - cut to your desired range. You can begin in a "controlled" environment with bird scent in-range but a planted bird out of range. After he gets on the scent, but begins to range too far, bring him back in.

However, sometimes we just need to keep up with the dog for it is them who knows where the birds are.

Good luck!

mike


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only reason I have a shock collar on Sam is that it has a quiet beeper that is seperate from the stimulation function. Can stop or turn him with that. You could go to a silent whistle. The birds will still hear it but your buddies won't.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Is he a collar trained dog? If so, when he gets a little past his prefered range, blow two blasts of the whistle, nick him with low setting, and give him three blasts to bring him back in. When he's about 1/2 way back to you, say OK and start him hunting again. Now he may start hunting too close, but that's ok. He'll start ranging again. If he's not a collar dog, do the exact same thing but on a 50' check cord. I agree with your friends, I like to be as silent as possible. You'll kill more birds doing so. When he gets on a running bird, either just keep up with him or hup him with one blast until you catch up with him then let him go again. This is a very difficult thing to teach a pointing dog. The other thing you can do is to go to a game farm, pull the feathers on one wing of a pheasant, turn it loose, then put the dog on a long lead and let him track. When he hits the end of the lead (you will be walking) tell him "easy", restart him from your position, and everytime he gets going too fast, easy him again and restart him from your current position. It takes time but dogs do learn this. Persevere.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dicks idea for the silent whistle make the best sense, what your buddies don't know will never hurt them and transition to the new whistle should be easy.

Dick is a smart guy, I wouldn't of thought of that simple answer :beer:

Of course all my buddies know better than to tell me how to handle my dogs :wink:

I tell them to shut up and get ready to see some birds :lol: :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd rather hear a whistle than some numbnutz hollering at his dog all the time. I like the silent whistle, but don't like holding the metal in my teeth. OW! Burl


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I'd rather hear a whistle than some numbnutz hollering at his dog all the time.


Priceless... :lol:


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I read somewhere that the sound of a whistle does not disturb game. Anyone else heard that? I can't remember where I read it though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A whistle salesman maybe?? :lol:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Is a whistle really going to scare game that much!!??


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Is a whistle really going to scare game that much!!??


During the late season, any noise stands a chance to scare any pheasant in the area! Yes, I believe whistles can scare the birds.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bob,

thats funny! And you are probably right!


----------

